# I want to get admission in a private medical college of pakistan



## iamfury (May 27, 2010)

ASSALAM O ALAIKUM:
i am a student of pre-medical from lahore pakistan, and as i expected my intermediate exams are not going well and i know i'll not be able to get admission in any of gov medical colleges. but i have a passion to become a doctor sadly i could not show this passion in my intermediate exams due to some reasons but i do not want to chose any other field or not even alternate fields in medicine like D.Pharm. so can any one of you tell me that can i get admission in a private college by student loan ????
can i get that much amount as a student loan and get admission in any of the medical college of pakistan ???? eagerly waiting for your replies !!!!!
thanks in advance.

Furqan Aslam


----------

